# Natty Mahogany Rockshooter Giveaway



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to yet another Slingshot Forum Giveaway. As usual in my giveaways, the winner will not receive a work of art. What you will get, thins time, is a useful and rare, Mahogany Natural Fork Rock Slinger. It is pretty rough, bark on, and built in the fashion my sons used when they were small. It is 7 inches tall and almost 4 inches between forks. It comes banded with Alliance Sterling #107 rubber bands and a large pouch suitable for stones up to about an inch in diameter and weighing about 250 grains. I shot it over the Chrony a few times and managed 160 fps with a 278 grain stone for 15.6 lb/ft energy. I think any hunter on the forum will tell you that is more than enough for small game. Here's how to have a chance to win.

Post a 4 digit number from 0000 to 9999. Check the numbers already posted, because if someone else has the same number the 1st posted number will be valid. The winner will be determined by Panama's National Lottery on October 6, this coming Sunday. If no one guesses the exact number, the winner will be the one closest to the winning lottery number. In case of a tie (one above and one below) the one closest to the 2d place winner will be the winner. You can check the Panama Lottery winning numbers here: http://lnb.gob.pa/

I will send the slingshot by registered, express Panama mail which usually takes 7 days or longer. So far, everything I've sent out has got to its destination, but once I mail it, I have no further control. It is up to you to check your country's laws. If slingshots are illegal in your country, please do not enter.

Edit: Contest closes at 1700 GMT Sunday, October 6, 2013.

Only the slingshot will be given away. The Colt is presented only to make all you guys jealous.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I will keep track of the entries here.

Aussie Allan - 8662

Beanflip - 2145

SmilingFury - 1226

BC-Slinger - 0666

squirrel squasher - 1745

tnflipper52 - 5280

flipgun - 1954

August West - 0919
Btoon84 - 2500
Curtis - 6318
ash - 2474
GrayWolf - 1014
M_J - 7128
treefork - 4123
VillageSniper - 6570
Charles - 1984
PorkChopSling - 0311
bulleyesben! - 6835
BCluxor - 2904
crapshot - 2525
bigron - 1127
bshandi - 3269
Withak - 1709
NaturalACE - 0813

SamuraiSamoht - 8350
wickerman - 1967
harpersgrace - 5267
rockslinger - 6809
jus1jack - 2732
OldSchool - 2719
Sling_Nerd - 1123
jld70 - 4370
Katman - 3189
Lacumo - 8146
acdundas - 2798
sduncan91 - 8793

FishDoug - 1977

NoobShooter - 6306

Bullit - 6294

trobbie66 - 0466

reset - 1946


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm in 8662 , my favorite numbers for some stupid reason and not superstitious at all.

Thank you Henry for the comp. Mahogany is among my fav. kind of timbers also.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks cool Henry! 2145 for me.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

1226 for me! Thanks for doing the giveaway Henry. Very cool of you.
Be well,
SF


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

0666 :devil: Thanks for the chance Henry . :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

This is awesome 1745


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice giveaway Henry, I'll try 5280


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx Henry! 1954 for me.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

0919

Thanks


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

2500 Henry, thanks for the opportunity good sir


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a cool looking fork Henry! I'll guess 6318


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

2474 for me, please.

Thanks Henry, you're a star!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for another generous giveaway, Henry. 1014 for me please.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! That's a beauty!

I'll have 7128.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

4123


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll try 6570.

Thanks Henry, very generous.

Vs


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't resist this one ... put me down for 1984 ... good old George Orwell ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

0311 for me please, and and thank you for the opportunity!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great Henry!
Thanks for the chance...
6835 
Cheers


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

2904 Thanks Henry!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

in the year 2525 if man is still alive release exorium and terminus record


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in 1127 thanks henry


----------



## bshardi (Aug 26, 2013)

Fun fun. Put me down for 3269.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

If I may, please put me down for 1709. Thank you Henry!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

In for a great looking Mahogany fork....0813


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

8350


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Damn fine fork Henry Many Thanks 1967


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

5267 for me
Thanks


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

6809

Thanks Henry!


----------



## jus1jack (Sep 16, 2013)

2732 I'll give it a go thanks


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Cool give away. 2719 for me please.


----------



## Sling_Nerd (Jun 1, 2013)

Put me in with 1123 if you would. Thanks.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in Henry I'll take 4370 Thanks


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

love the 107s and mahogany combo, real old school. 3189 thanks Henry.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in with 8146. Thanks.


----------



## acdundas (Jan 26, 2012)

2798 for me please. Wonderful slingshot.


----------



## sduncan91 (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot!

8793


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

1977 for me ! Sunday Oct 6th is my Bday and that's the year I was born


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Im in... 6303

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Please, rocks for bullitt, yeah!

6294, thanks for this giveaway, Henry!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Henry! Please put me in for 0466. By the way "art" is in the eye of the beholder. In my eyes that is one sweet catty!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Contests at 1700 GNT today. Winner will be announced this evening. We are going out for a few hours. Good luck!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im in with 1946

Been holding out. But i cant resist any longer.

According to my parents it wasnt a great year. Was year of my birth. Ummmm wait a minute what where they really saying. lol.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got back from an unplanned family visit. I'll post the winner shortly.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The 1st prize number in today's lottery was 0159. winning Therefore, the winner is (drumm roll)......

PorkChopSling with a winning pick of 0159.

Congratulations, PorkChopSling! PM me your mailing address and I will get your slingshot in the mail tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to PorkChopSling!!

Henry, thank you, once again, for a very generous giveaway.

Todd


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya-Hoo congrats to the PorkChopSling. Nice giveaway.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Porkchop lucky dawg!!!!! Thanx Henry for the opportunity


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lucky PorkChop!!! Thanks for chance, Henry. :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Way ta go PorkChop!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool giveaway. Congrats PCS


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats PorkChop

Cheers Allan


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I always enjoy doing these. I think I'll do another next month. I've got a large box full of good forks. Next time I think it will be a raw, unfinished fork and a bandset.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for the chance Henry! Happy Shootin' PorkChopSling!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

This was so cool. Congrats porkchop


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, awesome! Thanks Henry!! And, thank you everyone! As I was falling asleep sanding last night at 3am outside with my headlight on and a bandana on looking like a coal miner covered in bamboo dust I realized that this by far is one of my favorite hobbies, and that I feel very glad to have found such a wonder bunch of people to enjoy and learn with.


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Lot of fun Henry. Thanks for the chance to play and congrats to Pork Chop Sling.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Good on ya Henry and CONGRATS to the winner Porkchop!


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrads porkchop! Cool looking sling for sure.

Good shootin,


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats Pork Chop! Thanks for the contest Henry.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Congrats PorkChop, and thanks Henry for a nice giveaway!


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation PCS, enjoy your win :wave:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats


----------

